# What I made for Christmas (cedar logs in use)



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Greetings to my fellow slingshot buddies :wave: Hope this finds you all healthy, happy and well. I have not made very many slingshots these past couple months. Have no fear. For the slingshot is still strong within. I'm taking a quick rest after making these candle holders.

This Christmas season was a blur for me. As I usually do, I made all my presents for everyone this year. And as I usually do, I didn't leave myself much time. :slap:

I made a bunch of cedar candle holders for family. big family. thanks to my buddy maomao who helped with some sanding and finishing. He made some for his family as well. But I wanted to show some pics, i know a few of you will enjoy.

These were cut from a local tree and being thrown out believe it or not!!!!!! :aahhhh: So needless to say I have plenty of cedar for a few table projects/rustic furniture I've been wanting to try.









My shop table looked like this for a while









I cut some of the smaller branches for cross section pieces to display the nice grain rings. Other branches I would half them lenthwise... I wanted to try both looks as I wasn't sure which ones I'd like most.









I used a forsner bit for a flat bottom hole the same size as a tea light candle.









I did some light shaping and flattening on the belt sander with 120 grit

Then by hand I sanded, and sanded, and sanded, and sanded, and sanded, and sanded. And then sanded. Then I drank some beers. And sanded.

to 1500. :drool:

Then a light application of BLO rubbed in and buffed with 0000 steel wool. Repeat about 40 times.... :bonk:

This set for my parents.

















My living room floor a few days before Christmas... You'll notice a few without linseed oil. You can see what a difference the BLO makes!!! WOW.









Everyone loved them and unfortunately I've set a high bar for next year...


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Awesome!!!!!! You are a true artist, because you have the spirit of creativity 

Needless to say that those holders are TOP NOTCH!!!! Great work indeed :bowdown:

Thank you very much for sharing your knowledge and fine taste with us all!!

Rest assure, my young Jedi ...the slingshot force is within you!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## monoaminooxidase (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice work, man! Also, love that look on your face in the first pic.

And if my guess is not far off, you still have plenty left for other projects, can't wait to see those!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

NIce! Making all your gifts!? Epic, I admire your determination. The candle holders are beautiful, be sure and let us know what else you do with that cedar.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Quercusuber, Monoaminoxidase and Quarterinmynose, thanks for checkin in on this post. I appreciate the kind words. You guys rock. :wave:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

the grain came out awesome ! i like things like this .


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Absolutely awesome idea - inspirational even. I think that next year I will be making some gifts


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks imperial and sling daddy! I found the end grain of the cedar a pain in the butt to sand. Very difficult to get all the scratches out. But as far as homemade projects go, pretty easy and straightforward. Just time consuming. My advice is if you are planning to make gifts for a big family, start in January and do a couple a month! I literally did close to 40 in about 20 days. I almost died. Each piece took at least 4 hours to sand. And I didn't really do much to the bottoms...


----------

